# KDE 3.4.1 migrazione monolitici -> split [risolto]

## Kernel78

Ciao a tutti, il recente aggiornamento di KDE 3.4.1 (finalmente stabile dopo lunga attesa) ha installato sulla mia macchina gli ebuilds definiti monolitici (rimando qui per approfondimenti). Adesso sarei tentato di rimpiazzare i monolitici con gli split per ottenere una maggior personalizzazione del mio sistema (e perchè sono a corto di spazio di brutto) ma non saprei da che parte cominciare.

Mi sarebbe piaciuto riuscire a mantenere il sistema funzionante mente facevo il passaggio ma anche solo un 

```
emerge -p kmail
```

 mi restituisce  *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> [blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/libksieve-3.4.1)
> 
> [blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kmailcvt-3.4.1)
> ...

 

lasciandomi supporre che devo rimuovere i bacchetti che bloccano prima di poter installare gli split.

Ad avere un po' di sangue freddo avrei proceduto all'installazione degli split appena stabilizzato kde ma la frenesia da aggiornamento mi ha fatto procedere ad un 

```
emerge -uDav world
```

, purtroppo ho già rimosso anche la versione 3.3.2 quindi se dovessi rimuovere i monolitici rimarrei con il sistema fermo (non che sia una grande tragedia ma mi secca).

Suggerimenti, opinioni ...

----------

## Ic3M4n

```
emerge waimea

unmerge kde-monolitico

emerge kde-split

unmerge waimea+deps
```

... waimea per dirne uno.

----------

## Kernel78

Ok, forse mi sono spiegato male ...

è ovvio che se voglio posso mettere su un altro WM/DE prima di fare un unmerge del monolitico così che il sistema possa essere usato con un interfaccia grafica ma preferivo trovare un metodo più "indolore".

Io ho mantenuto kde-3.3.2 fino a dopo l'installazione della 3.4.1, dopo averla testata e controllato il corretto funzionamento ho rimosso la vecchia, così fino a quando non ho impostato la nuova versione per gli utenti non è cambiato nulla.

Seguendo il tuo suggerimento gli utenti dovrebbero usare un diverso WM nel tempo in cui rimuovo il monolitico e installo lo splittato ed era una cosa che preferivo evitare.

Speravo si potessero installare gli split e successivamente rimuovere i monolitici, pensavo fosse implementato un modo per far capire al monolitico che se un sw fa parte di uno split installato non deve toccarlo in modo da poter mantenere la massima continuità.

----------

## Ic3M4n

no, non ti sei spiegato male, solo che non ho assolutamente idea di come tu possa fare altrimenti... a meno che tu non riesca a creare esclusivamente i pacchetti precompilati del nuovo. x es: 

```
--buildpkgonly (-B)

              Creates binary packages for all ebuilds processed without  actu-

              ally  merging the packages.  This comes with the caveat that all

              build-time dependencies must already be emerged on the system.
```

 potrebbe esserti utile, però non so se così possa accettare un pacchetto bloccato, non ho mai provato. al max se hai un'altro pc puoi lanciarlo con --nodeps ed il make.conf di questo. però sono tutte ipotesi

----------

## duffimc

salve mi unisco a questo post..visto che il titolo è identico a quello che avrei aperto io....  :Very Happy:  ...

Come faccio a passare dall'installazione di kde monolitico a quella split ebuild???

io kde l'ho installato lanciando

```
emerge kde
```

leggendo un po in giro, ho visto che non c'è bisogno di disintallare kde in blocco...ma si puo fare eliminando prima i vari "pacchetti" monolitici e poi reinstallarli da split ebuild...giusto???

ma quali sono i pacchetti monolitici???

come faccio a fare questa migrazione???

...Thanks....

----------

## Dece

Se hai installato kde monolitico e hai provato a dare un emerge -pv kde-meta avrai notato che ci sono molti ebuild che bloccano le singole applicazioni

```
[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kmailcvt-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/libkpgp-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/korganizer-3.4.1)

... (e via dicendo)
```

ciò che devi fare è disinstallare tutti i pacchetti che originano il blocco

```
(in questo caso) emerge -C kdepim
```

e una volta che hai finito emergi kde-meta  :Smile: 

----------

## duffimc

.....che bella cosa la semplicità (unita alla chiarezza)....  :Laughing: 

Thanks....

Solo una domanda...

l'unmerge dei pacchetti monolitici...e l'emerge degli split, possono essere eseguiti mentre kde è avviato???..o è meglio chiudere X e fare tutto da riga di comando???....

(l'istinto mi consiglia l'uso della riga di comando.....ma nel dubbio..... :Wink: 

 :Very Happy:  Thanks....

----------

## bandreabis

Sarebbe interessante vedere che succede a cancellare kde da dentro kde.  :Laughing: 

Andre

----------

## duffimc

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Sarebbe interessante vedere che succede a cancellare kde da dentro kde. 
> 
> Andre

 

 :Very Happy:  ...e si...per questo ho detto l'istinto (avrei dovuto aggiungere anche la logica..  :Smile:  ) mi consiglia la linea di comando...

ma ho postato questa domanda perchè qualche tempo fa usavo mandriva, e molti utenti aggiornavano e cambiavano kde da dentro kde....e dicevano che andava tutto bene....MAH???....cmq tutto da consolee...... :Wink: ...ok...Thanks...appena effettuo il passaggio vi farò sapere com'è andata.....

Buona giornata ragazzi....  :Cool: 

----------

## bandreabis

Beh, l'aggiornamento sì, lo si fa da kde... ma credo, ripeto, credo che la cancellazione sia da fare dal di fuori di Kde.

Andrea

----------

## Kernel78

Se tu dall'interno di una sessione kde cancelli kde non hai problemi visto che ti limiti a cacnellare il programma mentre il processo kde rimane in esecuzione.

Ovviamente se cancelli kmail e cerchi di lanciarlo non hai speranze ma se prima lo lanci e a caricamento concluso lo cancelli non dovresti incontrare grossi inconveniente...

----------

## bandreabis

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Beh, l'aggiornamento sì, lo si fa da kde... ma credo, ripeto, credo che la cancellazione sia da fare dal di fuori di Kde.
> 
> Andrea

 

A quanto pare...

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Se tu dall'interno di una sessione kde cancelli kde non hai problemi visto che ti limiti a cacnellare il programma mentre il processo kde rimane in esecuzione.
> 
> Ovviamente se cancelli kmail e cerchi di lanciarlo non hai speranze ma se prima lo lanci e a caricamento concluso lo cancelli non dovresti incontrare grossi inconveniente...

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Dece

In teoria un emerge -C di kde da kde in esecuzione dovrebbe andare a buon fine, il problema è appunto se dopo si cerca di avviare un programma che non esiste più  :Confused:  ma la disisnstallazione in se dovrebbe essere completata correttamente

E' un po come dare un emerge -C di portage o python: emerge non da nessun errore ma dopo sfido chiunque a utilizzarlo  :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

beh, se io carico un programma (da disco) per eseguirlo ottengo:

- un processo in ram

- il programma ancora su disco

le due entità sono separate, posso cancellare dalla memoria il processo senza influenzare il programma o posso cancellare il programma senza influenzare il processo (a meno che per qualche strano motivo il processo non cerchi periodicamente l'esistenza del programma).

----------

## duffimc

...Okkeeeyy...il passaggio da Monolitico a Split...è riuscito (almeno credo)...(ci avrà messo un 10 ore bene o male...nn lo so dire con precisione perchè sono uscito....  :Laughing:  )...

Solo una cosa...dopo l'installazione ho provato ad aggiornare tutto il sistema con

```
emerge --update --deep world
```

ma come risposta ho avuto:

```
Calculating world dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the =kde-base/kdeartwork-icewm-themes-3.4* package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

```

  :Question:   :Question: 

Che significa???

Ho provato poi a rimuovere tutte le dipendenze orfane con

```
emerge --depclean
```

e come risposta ho avuto

```

!!! Please ensure that blocking/conflicting packages are not merged.!!! 'emerge -p =kde-base/kdeaddons-3.4*

!!! There appears to be a problem with the following package:

!!! =kde-base/kdeartwork-3.4*

!!! Please ensure that blocking/conflicting packages are not merged.!!! 'emerge -p =kde-base/kdeartwork-3.4*

!!! There appears to be a problem with the following package:

!!! =kde-base/kfouleggs-3.4*

!!! Please ensure that blocking/conflicting packages are not merged.!!! 'emerge -p =kde-base/kfouleggs-3.4*

!!! There appears to be a problem with the following package:

!!! =kde-base/kdeutils-3.4*

!!! Please ensure that blocking/conflicting packages are not merged.!!! 'emerge -p =kde-base/kdeutils-3.4*

!!! There appears to be a problem with the following package:

!!! =kde-base/kdegames-3.4*

!!! There appears to be a problem with the following package:

!!! =kde-base/kdebase-3.4*

!!! Please ensure that blocking/conflicting packages are not merged.!!! 'emerge -p =kde-base/kdebase-3.4*

!!! There appears to be a problem with the following package:

!!! =kde-base/kdebase-3.4*

!!! Please ensure that blocking/conflicting packages are not merged.!!! 'emerge -p =kde-base/kdebase-3.4*

!!! There appears to be a problem with the following package:

!!! =kde-base/kdeedu-3.4*

!!! Please ensure that blocking/conflicting packages are not merged.!!! 'emerge -p =kde-base/kdeedu-3.4*

!!! There appears to be a problem with the following package:

!!! =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4*

!!! Please ensure that blocking/conflicting packages are not merged.!!! 'emerge -p =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4*

!!! There appears to be a problem with the following package:

!!! =kde-base/kdegames-3.4*

!!! Please ensure that blocking/conflicting packages are not merged.!!! 'emerge -p =kde-base/kdegames-3.4*

!!! There appears to be a problem with the following package:

!!! =kde-base/kdeartwork-styles-3.4*

!!! Please ensure that blocking/conflicting packages are not merged.!!! 'emerge -p =kde-base/kdeartwork-styles-3.4*

!!! There appears to be a problem with the following package:

!!! =kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.4*

.

.

.

e molti molti molti molti altri....ancora

```

Che significa????  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Cos'è che va in conflitto???...a me sembrano proprio tutti i pacchetti degli split...mi sbaglio???

Che è successoo?????....

ThanksLast edited by duffimc on Fri Nov 11, 2005 5:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## duffimc

.......Nessun Idea Raga...???....Come mai non riesco ad aggiornare il sistema.....???

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io fossi in te cercherei di editare quel tuo post chilometrico per renderlo più leggibile...

----------

## Dece

C'è ancora qualche pacchetto che blocca (qualche dipendenza da kde monolitico): se avessi letto attentamente

```
Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.
```

quindi

```
emerge --update --deep --pretend world
```

vedi quali sono i pacchetti che generano il blocco e li togli  :Wink:  .

----------

## duffimc

...RISOLTO...

 *Dece wrote:*   

>  se avessi letto attentamente
> 
> ```
> Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.
> ```
> ...

 

Avevo letto attentamente...e avevo anche lanciato

```
emerge --update --deep --pretend world
```

solo che come risposta avevo che tutti gli split mi bloccavano i pacchetti monolitici.....e quindi non riuscivo a capire...

Alla fine...mi sono ricordato che io kde l'avevo installato lancindo

```
emerge kde
```

Quindi ho lanciato

```
emerge --unmerge kde
```

e l'aggiornamento del sistema è partito.... :Very Happy: ...

Thanksss.....

----------

## Dun

Ops....errore mio  :Sad: 

----------

## skakz

scusate se mi intrometto in questo post ma questa sarà sicuramente una domanda già postata miliardi volte..

ho installato kde-meta .. e mi rimangono comunque molti pacchetti per me inutili..

se li disinstallo,quando cerco di aggiornare il sistema me li segna come pacchetti da installare..

come risolvo? li metto tutti in /etc/portage/profile/package.provided ?

se questa è l'unica soluzione, c'è un modo per non specificare la versione del pacchetto in package.provided?

da i tentativi che ho fatto il formato dovrebbe essere per forza aaa-bbb/ccc-d.d .....

----------

## Dece

Ma quali pacchetti sono? Personalmente io utilizzerei package.provided il meno possibile, non mi sembra una buona soluzione per avere un sistema stabile. Poi va beh, dipende da caso a caso  :Smile: 

----------

## skakz

che differenza fa quali sono? sono molti.. tipo giochi.. programmi di posta newsgroup browser..editor, lettori multimediali..

----------

## Dece

Nel senso che se utilizzi package.provided per un pacchetto importante che soddisfa molte dipendenze allora c'è caso che non ti funziona più nulla, se invece lo usi per un piccola dipendenza che magari non ti si compila alla peggio puoi ottenere che non ti funziona una feature di qualche programma.

Ma tu intendi forse che installi kdenetwork-meta (per esempio), poi disinstalli un programma di kdenetwork-meta, e al successivo upgrade di kde te le vuole reinstallare? In questo caso allora io anziche installare tutto kdenetwork io installerei solo i programmi che servono. Se è cosi allora scusa, avevo capito male prima  :Smile: 

----------

## skakz

in package.provided io metterei i singoli pacchetti.. come kmail knode mozilla i vari giochi..

però cercavo un metodo un pò più veloce...e soprattutto meno invadente.

----------

## Dece

mozilla in package.provided?  :Confused: 

Io farei cosi: non installerei tutto kde-meta, ma solo kdebase e kdelibs: poi aggiungerei i singoli programmi che mi servono. Con package.provided non credo che si riesca comunque ad aggirare l'upgrade, ma solo le dipendenze: se vuoi evitare di fare l'upgrade di certi pacchetti usa package.mask, anche se io in questo caso consiglio ancora l'altra soluzione, mi sembra più semplice e più sicura  :Wink: 

----------

## duffimc

 *Quote:*   

> Io farei cosi: non installerei tutto kde-meta, ma solo kdebase e kdelibs

 

Allora...seguendo la Guida Alla Configurazione di Kde, mi da solamente il riferimento ai pacchetti 

```
kde-meta
```

che contiene tutte le applicazioni di kde

ed a:

```
kdebase-startkde
```

che contiene l'ambiente base di kde.

Io personalmente, ho preferito installare kde-meta, per poi eliminare tutti i pacchetti a me inutili, tipo i giochi, i programmi per la matematica le lingue ecc...

Fatto questo (eliminati questi pacchetti),com'è capitato a darkdude, al lancio di 

```
emerge --update --deep world
```

ho notato che riscaricava i pacchetti che io avevo disinstallato....

Questo capita perchè, avendo emerso kde-meta, quando cerco di fare l'update, si accorge che mancano quei pacchetti a kde-meta e li reinstalla giusto???

 *Quote:*   

> se vuoi evitare di fare l'upgrade di certi pacchetti usa package.mask

 

Quindi dovrei mettere tutti i pacchetti che ho precedentemente disinstallato in questo file???

E quali sono?Io i nomi non me li ricordo...Non c'è un'altro modo per evitare di fare tutto ciò??

Lanciando 

```
emerge -uDp world
```

mi da la lista di tutti i pacchetti che l'aggiornamento richiede.

Potrei copiarmi tutte le voci, cosi come compaiono nell'output del comando, relative ai pacchetti che non voglio installare e incollarle in

```
package.mask
```

?????

E' una procedura corretta??

O c'è qualche altro metodo per risolvere questa questioneee???

Thanks

duffimc

----------

## Luca89

Secondo me hai sbagliato approccio, se non volevi tutti i componenti di kde dovevi emergere solo kdebase-starkde e poi aggiugere ciò che ti serviva. Ora come ora puoi disinstallare kde-meta, dare un "emerge -p --depclean" e andare ad aggiungere ciò che non vuoi venga eliminato nel file world (spero che hai capito ciò che intendo).

----------

## duffimc

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  Ora come ora puoi disinstallare kde-meta, dare un "emerge -p --depclean" e andare ad aggiungere ciò che non vuoi venga eliminato nel file world

 

Che differenza sostanziale c'è con la procedura che ho postato prima???

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lanciando
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Disintallando kde-meta, al lancio di  

```
emerge -p --depclean 
```

avro praticamente tutti i pacchetti che dipendono da kde-meta, giusto???

Dopodiche dovrei mettere nel file world (che non conosco non l'ho mai usato, ho sempre usato package.keywords, package.mask ecc.) tutto cio che non voglio eliminare.

Qual'è la differenza con l'altra procedura??..cioè non farmi aggiornare i pacchetti che ho disinstallato??

Nel mio caso la lista dei pacchetti che utilizzo è mooooltooo piu lunga dei pacchetti che ho disintallato...

Ciao e Grazie...  :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

Allora,

Come ti sto dicendo io in pratica tu prima elimini il pacchetto kde-meta (che è semplicemente una lista di dipendenze) e poi dando "emerge -p --depclean" il portage ti vorrà eliminare tutte le dipendenze richieste da kde-meta che ovviamente non serviranno più, quindi tu ti vai scorrendo la lista e vai ad aggiungere nel file /var/lib/portage/world (il quale è una lista contenente tutti i pacchetti esplicitamente emersi da te, esempio "emerge gaim" andrà ad aggiungere "net-im/gaim" nel file world) i pacchetti che non vuoi vengano disinstallati. In questo modo quindi è come se tu avessi dato manualmente "emerge kdebase-starkde" "emerge konqueror" etc etc.

Il tuo modo di operare invece consiste nel mascherare i pacchetti che non ti servono, però in questo modo essi verranno chiesti come dipendenza da kde-meta e portage si bloccherà dicendoti che ci sono dipendenze non soddisfatte.

Spero di esser stato più chiaro  :Wink: 

----------

## skakz

la soluzione proposta anche da luca89 mi sembra la migliore:

io ho disinstallatto kde-meta a favore di kdebase-starkde e poi con il tool unclepine (mitico!!) ho visto tutti i pacchetti "unlinked" quindi ho conservato e aggiunto al world file quelli che mi interessavano e cancellato il resto...

----------

## duffimc

Salve a tutti...

dopo aver seguito i consigli di Luca89 sono riuscito a risolvere il problema(gia da un po di tempo)...nel senso quando lancio 

```
 emerge -uD world
```

l'aggiornamento procede bene...

Oggi pero, dopo aver fatto un po di pulizia, ho cancellato kmail e altri prog, mi sono accorto che lanciando

```
emerge -uDp world
```

kmail, ricompare nella lista dei programmi da installare...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

c'è ancora qualcosa che non va nella mia installazione di kde???

Come mai mi ricompare, a chi sta attaccato kmail???

Thanks

----------

## Deus Ex

Hai provato a dare un "equery d kmail" per vedere se kmail è dipendenza di qualcos'altro?

----------

## duffimc

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Hai provato a dare un "equery d kmail" per vedere se kmail è dipendenza di qualcos'altro?

 

Si certo...ma nessuna dipendenza...

```
localhost duffimc # equery d kmail

[ Searching for packages depending on kmail... ]

localhost duffimc #

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Thanks

----------

## Deus Ex

Controlla le USE flags. Io mi sono trovato in un problema simile, e dopo vari tentativi, ho capito che erano le USE in make.conf a farmi riemergere i pacchetti inutili.

Evviva package.use!!

----------

## Luca89

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> Oggi pero, dopo aver fatto un po di pulizia, ho cancellato kmail e altri prog, mi sono accorto che lanciando
> 
> ```
> emerge -uDp world
> ```
> ...

 

Rilancia il comando aggiungendo il parametro t.

----------

## duffimc

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *duffimc wrote:*   Oggi pero, dopo aver fatto un po di pulizia, ho cancellato kmail e altri prog, mi sono accorto che lanciando
> 
> ```
> emerge -uDp world
> ```
> ...

 

 :Smile: ...non lo conoscevo questo paramentro...

```

emerge -uDpt world

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kontact-specialdates-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kmail-3.4.3

```

Tutto risolto...ho "unmerso" kontact-specialdates-3.4.3 e kmail non viene piu richiesto all'aggiornamento...

Thanks...(soprattutto per aver scoperto un utile comando..  :Wink: ...ahh...se si avesse sempre il tempo per leggere tutta la man pages... :Very Happy: ...)

Ciaooo

----------

